# I have a job interview tomorrow and I know it's all gonna be horrible and I'm feeling really anxious and overwhelmed...



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

melody5697 said:


> Okay, let me explain the context. When I was working at Walmart, I was SUPER stressed out because there were all these sanitation issues and I was the only one who cared and I was worried that the customers would get sick and maybe even DIE because dirty deli slicers are the leading source of lysteriosis, which has, like, a 45% mortality rate. I broke down crying when I was telling safety auditors about all the sanitation issues. Management cared after that, but THEN we started having staffing shortages and there weren't enough people to get all the cleaning done! One time, when I was the only person in the bakery for my entire shift and there wasn't even a manager, I got so overwhelmed that I ended up curled up on the floor of the walk-in cooler sobbing and screaming, "I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO!!!" over and over. I sometimes was rude to my coworkers because I was so frustrated with them for not doing their jobs right, and eventually I was told that almost everyone who had worked with me had complained about me. (Turns out that probably wasn't actually true.) I was completely miserable, but I was afraid I wouldn't even be able to get another job, and I couldn't just quit because I'd just bought a car and I needed a source of income so I could make my loan payments. I had SUICIDAL THOUGHTS over the situation.


THIS seems like a more truthful reason than the ones you've given so far. If you had such an awful experience there, it's probably your instincts that are holding you back from putting yourself in the same situation again, and ultimately sabotaging yourself. 

Why would you want to work there again anyway? 

If you think this will be different, you need to treat it like it is.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

melody5697 said:


> There's no way they were gonna hire me anyway. I doubt this ACTUALLY changed anything.


Self fulfilling prophecy though.

Best to put max effort and know you tried, than assume you were not getting something and not try your best.

Now I do not want to say you did this. But I myself will self sabotage certain things when I get overwhelmed. Not a job interview. But other things. Of course not conscious. But subconscious.

Sorta like overthinking arm pit hair and shaving and making ones self late, and not researching time etc, and then coming up with other reasons something does not work.

Best to try.

That does not mean to beat yourself up for this experience. But taking from it. So moving forward ensuring you have your arm pits shaved the night before an interview. That you have double checked the right directions, and timing, that you prep the material etc.

Point if you do not get this job I do not think it has a thing to do with your qualifications at all one way or the other. It has to do with improper preparation. This is coming from a P btw.

Point you are selling yourself short. All I mean is by creating hiccups with lack of prep is just an easy way to take rejection, rather than be tested on ability. Give yourself a chance is all I mean. Rejection is a better thing to face than failing for not trying.


----------



## melody5697 (Apr 19, 2015)

Ms. Aligned said:


> THIS seems like a more truthful reason than the ones you've given so far. If you had such an awful experience there, it's probably your instincts that are holding you back from putting yourself in the same situation again, and ultimately sabotaging yourself.
> 
> Why would you want to work there again anyway?
> 
> If you think this will be different, you need to treat it like it is.


What? The interview isn't at Walmart.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

You stated you were fired from the place that was interviewing you. You stated you were fired then also from Walmart for being late. If you are constantly fired, then there is something going on. I just assumed you were trying to rehire at the same place - Walmart.

If I miss read, I apologize.


----------



## melody5697 (Apr 19, 2015)

Ms. Aligned said:


> You stated you were fired from the place that was interviewing you. You stated you were fired then also from Walmart for being late. If you are constantly fired, then there is something going on. I just assumed you were trying to rehire at the same place - Walmart.


No I didn't. I stated that the application asked if I've ever been terminated, and if so, why. And that I was terminated from Walmart for being late all the time. That's the only job I've ever been fired from. At my first job, my performance was really poor because of depression and they put me on medical leave but they couldn't keep me on medical leave forever. My second job was my work-based learning (basically an internship) at Job Corps, which ended sooner than it would've otherwise because I was being sexually harassed. (But I'm just saying that I completed my internship. Technically I had but I continued by choice before he started sexually harassing me.) My third job was a two-month contract position. I was laid off from my fourth job because of the pandemic. My fifth job was Walmart. And my sixth (and most recent) job was a contract that was terminated sooner than originally planned due to lack of work.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

melody5697 said:


> I can't do something at a call center! There's no way it's gonna be as easy and satisfying as helping customers find stuff at Walmart! (Yeah, I'm weird. Helping customers and making them happy fills me with joy. There's no way this will be like that at all, though...) *They're gonna realize I'm too socially inept for this and that I've completely wasted their time!*


Aight, does appear I've misread and assumed. But the thing about insecurities is they're only insecurities if you dislike this about yourself. If you recognize a pattern, you're just stressing about what is true, and it's a valid concern that shouldn't be minimized as an insecurity. You need to step it up.

Edit: I know that wasn't worded very well but I'm reading your last post first before clarifying.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Ms. Aligned said:


> Yes, I take my commitments and responsibilities seriously. And who cares about what happened before, it's the fact she has done nothing to learn from it.


Then don't be surprised if people like her don't care what you have to say when you're trying to give them advice. Coming from a position of ignorance then judging them anyway, you may as well just be talking into a pillow.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

DON'T list Walmart on your resume or application if you were fired. 

Better to have a gap in your resume than explain to a hiring manager you were fired from walmart of all places for tardiness.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

melody5697 said:


> No I didn't. I stated that the application asked if I've ever been terminated, and if so, why. And that I was terminated from Walmart for being late all the time. That's the only job I've ever been fired from. At my first job, my performance was really poor because of depression and they put me on medical leave but they couldn't keep me on medical leave forever. My second job was my work-based learning (basically an internship) at Job Corps, which ended sooner than it would've otherwise because I was being sexually harassed. (But I'm just saying that I completed my internship. Technically I had but I continued by choice before he started sexually harassing me.) My third job was a two-month contract position. I was laid off from my fourth job because of the pandemic. My fifth job was Walmart. And my sixth (and most recent) job was a contract that was terminated sooner than originally planned due to lack of work.


Everything you're writing, makes it sound like you would be perfect for a call center position. You're still there to help the customer, and it minimizes the amount of interactions and frustrations you could have at a job. 

Customer service is so much more valued over the phone because it's one of the most frustrating things to deal with. If you really like helping people, and become overwhelmed often by what's happening in your surroundings, this seems perfect. 



Scoobyscoob said:


> Then don't be surprised if people like her don't care what you have to say when you're trying to give them advice. Coming from a position of ignorance then judging them anyway, you may as well just be talking into a pillow.


That's not what I'm doing. She can ignore me if she likes. I have no personal stake in this.


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

The job that laid you off can be a reference. Technically they don’t have a negative perception of you, just couldn’t logistically keep you.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Ms. Aligned said:


> That's not what I'm doing. She can ignore me if she likes. I have no personal stake in this.


You should change your username to Ms. Judgmental as that would be more accurate of a username for you.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Scoobyscoob said:


> You should change your username to Ms. Judgmental as that would be more accurate of a username for you.


Idk, she's responding and we're having a conversation. You seem to be the one judging the interaction. There is a difference between white knighting and enabling.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Ms. Aligned said:


> Idk, she's responding and we're having a conversation. You seem to be the one judging the interaction. There is a difference between white knighting and enabling.


I'm not judging the interaction, I'm judging you. You have worthless opinions.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Scoobyscoob said:


> You should change your username to Ms. Judgmental as that would be more accurate of a username for you.


That is not what I perceived her to be in this case.

I perceive her as a woman offering a perspective that maybe isn't as soft as OP likes to hear things, but could actually HELP her. Which is what I thought we were instructed to do if we reply was try to help OP.

Should we give her the soft kids gloves version. Or should we tell her to keep waiting to shave hairy armpits, show up late for jobs, and interviews, etc etc etc.

I think Ms Aligned is offering good constructive feedback. Should we encourage OP to keep doing this stuff? Is that really helpful?


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Scoobyscoob said:


> I'm not judging the interaction, I'm judging you. You have worthless opinions.


Hello pot.

Speaking of which, dude this is why I fucking smoke weed.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

shameless said:


> That is not what I perceived her to be in this case.
> 
> I perceive her as a woman offering a perspective that maybe isn't as soft as OP likes to hear things, but could actually HELP her. Which is what I thought we were instructed to do if we reply was try to help OP.
> 
> ...


I don't really care what you have to say here on the matter. I was just letting someone who I think is useless know that I think so.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Scoobyscoob said:


> I don't really care what you have to say here on the matter. I was just letting someone who I think is useless know that I think so.


I recognize you do not care what I have to say. I was not so much saying that, to combat you. 

But to if anything not diminish the possibly useful message Ms. Aligned could have with OP should she choose to listen. I think if OP just sees Ms. Aligned's message dismissed by you the message could get lost on OP. I still stand by I think message was useful for OP to hear. If you have a different opinion on delivery fine be my guest.


----------



## melody5697 (Apr 19, 2015)

shameless said:


> DON'T list Walmart on your resume or application if you were fired.
> 
> Better to have a gap in your resume than explain to a hiring manager you were fired from walmart of all places for tardiness.


But it's my only customer service experience. Some jobs want customer service experience...


Ms. Aligned said:


> Everything you're writing, makes it sound like you would be perfect for a call center position. You're still there to help the customer, and it minimizes the amount of interactions and frustrations you could have at a job.
> 
> Customer service is so much more valued over the phone because it's one of the most frustrating things to deal with. If you really like helping people, and become overwhelmed often by what's happening in your surroundings, this seems perfect.
> 
> ...


Why would I be perfect for this kind of job? I'm worried that there will be more angry customers when it's REAL customer service and not just helping customers find things and serving them food and taking their cake orders... What if I don't handle it well and get angry back at them?


OrchidSugar said:


> The job that laid you off can be a reference. Technically they don’t have a negative perception of you, just couldn’t logistically keep you.


Oh, getting a reference from THEM is a given. They'll be contacting my four most recent jobs. I need three OTHER references from non-family members who I've known for at least three years.


Scoobyscoob said:


> I don't really care what you have to say here on the matter. I was just letting someone who I think is useless know that I think so.


I don't think she's done anything to deserve the way you're treating her...


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

shameless said:


> I recognize you do not care what I have to say. I was not so much saying that, to combat you.
> 
> But to if anything not diminish the possibly useful message Ms. Aligned could have with OP should she choose to listen. I think if OP just sees Ms. Aligned's message dismissed by you the message could get lost on OP. I still stand by I think message was useful for OP to hear. If you have a different opinion on delivery fine be my guest.


I've never learned or gotten anything useful from her. The only things I've seen from her are twisting words and making stupid judgements.

That's why I said I think she's useless.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

melody5697 said:


> But it's my only customer service experience. Some jobs want customer service experience...


PLEASE trust me as someone who has been a hiring manager.

It is better to list NO experience. Than to list somewhere you were fired and have to say you were terminated. At least in entry positions getting your foot in the door.

Usually if someone lists on their resume a position they were fired from it is because the experience is longer term career focused and they have an excuse like downsizing, or position eliminated, or ethical differences with the company. I.e. the only position I list I was let go from was 3 years of work heavily necessary for my resume. I can easily explain it as ethical differences, and a policy conflict of interest. And I have references still from the place such as high up people. So I can skate over it.

I NEVER list rando places I have worked that did not work out. Please trust me not to list that. It is so much better to sell yourself on being able to learn an entry role. Rather than explain to a hiring manager why your were fired from Walmart. I am telling you when I did hiring I would have picked the person with no experience who needs more training, than the person who told me they have some experience but were fired from the place.


----------

